# Goodbye Sweet Grim



## NancyJ

We said goodbye to Grim on Saturday

His tumors had been bleeding and he was getting weaker and weaker and the light had left his eyes. We made that long drive we all dread and had a peaceful parting with me and my husband laying on the blanket next to him until it was over. There is an awful big hole in our hearts right now.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/221202-hear-we-go-again-grim.html

If you have a dog with cancer please consider sending samples/specimens to these folks. 
http://modianolab.org/Modiano Lab Wish List Template.pdf
They directed me to Broad Institute (link on page) who is building genetic DNA databases of dogs with various cancers. Maybe some day this will help all of us.

Have to go to another computer to get to photobucket for his last picture but that will be next.

And this ..... I've heard it before and love it:


*It' Just a Dog​*

From time to time people tell me, "Lighten up, it's just a dog," or, "That's a lot of money for just a dog." They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent or the costs involved for "just a dog."

Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a dog."

Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a dog," but I did not once feel slighted.

Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a dog," and, in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a dog" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day.

If you, too, think it's "just a dog," then you will probably understand phases like "just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a promise."

"Just a dog" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust, and pure unbridled joy.

"Just a dog" brings out the compassion and patience that makes me a better person.

Because of "just a dog" I will rise early, take long walks and look longingly to the future.

So for me, and folks like me, it's not "just a dog" but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past and the pure joy of the moment.

"Just a dog" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day.

I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a dog" but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a human."

So the next time you hear the phrase "just a dog." just smile....because they "just don't understand."

- Anonymous​
Taken on Thursday - wanting me to give him the ball in my hand. It was the last time before he crashed on Friday am and the lights started to dim in his eyes and I knew it was coming to and end.


----------



## GatorDog

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## onyx'girl

Nancy, my condolences to you and your husband. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## hologrammoth

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## RocketDog

:teary:

I'm so sorry Nancy. 

Rest easy, now, Grim, and run free.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Aw, Nancy, I am so sorry for the loss of you wonderful Grim. May you take comfort in all of the memories of time spent with a very special dog. 

Take good care.


----------



## Saphire

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish there was something I could say to help you through this but only time heals.


----------



## Jack's Dad

Really sorry about the loss of Grim. My best to you during this time of sadness.


----------



## gsdraven

Very sorry for your loss, Nancy. RIP Sweet Grim.


----------



## Courtney

I am so sorry.

Such a handsome boy. 

There's a special place for dogs like Grim who served their communities proud, brought closure to grieving families of lost loved ones. An incredible boy. We celebrate your life, Grim. Run free brave boy.


----------



## x11

RIP and condolences


----------



## BellaLuna

I am truly sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy may he :rip: and may you and your family find peace...


----------



## Jax08

I'm so very sorry, Nancy.


----------



## gsdlover91

So sorry to hear about Grim's passing  Rest in paradise, Grim.


----------



## Mary Beth

I am very sorry for your loss. Grim was a great dog, and you did the hardest part -to not prolong his suffering but to let him go. He is waiting at the bridge.


----------



## Blanketback

I'm so sorry for the loss of your darling Grim.


----------



## GusGus

I'm so sorry to hear about your boy. He sure was beautiful. Rest in peace.


----------



## shepherdmom

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your loss Nancy  Rest In Peace Grim, Your pain is no more.


----------



## ksotto333

I am so sorry for this loss to your family. What a wonderful last picture.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I am so very, very sorry..... my heart is breaking for you and your husband..


----------



## KSdogowner

Nancy, I am so very sorry for your loss. R.I.P. sweet Grim.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am so sorry for your loss of wonderful Grim. I was so hoping he would bounce back.
Run free sweet boy, and watch over your family...


----------



## Wolfgeist

My heart breaks for you, Nancy... I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your beautiful Grim. <3


----------



## GSDLoverII

Nancy my deepest condolences. 
God speed Grim, you will be in good company up there.


----------



## Fade2Black

Sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Grim......

*When God had made the earth and sky,* 
*The flowers and the trees.* 
*He then made all the animals,* 
*The fish, the birds and bees.* 
*And when at last He'd finished,* 
*Not one was quite the same.* 
*He said, "I'll walk this world of mine,* 
*And give each one a name."* 
*And so He traveled far and wide* 
*And everywhere He went,* 
*A little creature followed Him* 
*Until its strength was spent.* 
*When all were named upon the earth* 
*And in the sky and sea,* 
*The little creature said, "Dear Lord,* 
*There's not one left for me."* 
*Kindly the Father said to him,* 
*"I've left you to the end.* 
*I've turned my own name back to front* 
*And called you dog, my friend."* 
*~ Author Unknown ~*


----------



## FrankieC

Very sad. Sorry for your loss  RIP Grim


----------



## sitstay

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. He was a grand boy.
Sheilah


----------



## Betty

I'm so very sorry Nancy..................................


----------



## zivagirl

Nancy, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.

RIP Grim


----------



## Anubis_Star

I am so so so sorry. I saw this post title on the main forum page and my heart just clenched. I've been following Grim's progress, and it just breaks my heart. 

He was SO loved and SO lucky to have an owner like you. For what it's worth, I feel like humane euthanasia at the end is one of the kindest and best gifts one can give to their loved companion. Peace, freedom from the pain. And one day you will meet him again, ready for you to throw that ball.


----------



## Midnight12

So sorry for your loss, what a hard time for you.


----------



## GatorBytes

I am so very sorry:hugs:

RIP little baby Grim

Our memories build a special bridge
When loved ones have to part
To help us feel we're with them still
And soothe a grieving heart
They span the years and warm our lives
Preserving ties that bind
Our memories build a special bridge
And bring us peace of mind​


----------



## llombardo

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'm so sorry, Nancy. RIP sweet Grim.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Sorry to hear about Grim. It's the day and time in a dog's life we all dread.


----------



## selzer

I am sorry. It's always hard, no matter how old they are, and no matter what ailments they have. You gave him a good life, and made the end easier for him.


----------



## Gretchen

So sorry, our time is too short with our pets. I know exactly what you mean by the light left his eyes, I've seen that in our cats that passed away.


----------



## sparra

Thinking of you at this difficult time....what a wonderful dog he was.


----------



## KZoppa

Very sorry Nancy. RIP handsome Grim. You were so loved by your family.


----------



## Mooch

I'm so sorry for your loss  RIP beautiful boy!


----------



## blehmannwa

So sorry. What a lovely life he had/


----------



## bianca

I am so very sorry Nancy 
:halogsd: Run free dear Grim


----------



## Jag

I'm so sorry. I know there's nothing anyone can say to ease your pain. I wish you a speedy transition to being able to smile at the memories instead of mourn from the loss and pain. My thoughts are with you. Run pain free now, Grim.


----------



## DFrost

Sorry for your loss, Nancy. Even after all these years, I know it doesn't get any easier when we lose a friend. 

DFrost


----------



## Castlemaid

So sorry - we all wish we never have to do this part - spiritual time is but a blink of an eye, we will see our beloved friends again on day soon.


----------



## Shade

:hugs: to you and your family in this time of loss  Enjoy your wings Grim and the unlimited balls to chase until you're reunited


----------



## Cheerful1

Nancy, I am so sorry for your loss. Run free, Grim.


----------



## justde

So very sorry...the hardest part and the easiest part is letting our friends go when it's time. Our condolences...my old guy will get an extra hug today.
Sue


----------



## Shaolin

I am terribly sorry for the loss of your boy Grim...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

So very sorry for your loss, run free precious boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## wolfstraum

Run free Grim with your friends at the Bridge....

Again, very very sorry for your loss....Grim was very very well loved..

:rip: Grim


Lee


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Sometimes they leave us too soon and it hurts....

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## TimberGSD2

I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Daisy

My condolences. What a beautiful last picture of Grim. May you find peace knowing you did the best for him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry. We lose so many of our beloved breed to this thief,cancer. Take care of yourself. Grim run free,run free.
Maggi


----------



## Bridget

I am so sorry. Good picture of a great dog.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Sweet Grim.Run free at the bridge.


----------



## Bear GSD

I'm so sorry for your loss. Big hugs to you and your family.
Rest in Peace sweet Grim.


----------



## JackandMattie

I am so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Such a beautiful last pic. R.I.P. Grim.


----------



## WVGSD

I am so very sorry for your loss of wonderful Grim. Godspeed to the Bridge, sweet boy. Run free again.


----------



## Chris Wild

So very sorry, Nancy. :teary:


----------



## jang

Nancy, I pray for peace from your pain..I am sorry for your loss...jan


----------



## LoveEcho

Nancy, I am so, so sorry for your loss... :hugs: Be free, Grim... :teary:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry.


----------



## Anthony8858

Nancy,
I was out of town a few days. I came back to this.

My condolences to you. 

He gave you a nice portrait..to forever look at.


----------



## readaboutdogs

So sorry for your loss of Grim, that is such a great picture of him, loving life and you.


----------



## NancyJ

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Grim's sicknes and death hit us particularly hard .... he was a very special dog for us. Life was top notch for him until he hit 8, the had a series of things that just seemed to cause a downhill slide culminating in cancer. ....... sigh.......the running into the tree and knocking out teeth, the enlarged prostate, the foot injury, The disc compression which we can't ascribe to a specific injury, then the cancer. My kamikaze boy.

I am grateful that in his younger years he was a sturdy and rugged dog, never a day sick..I had figured he would have been the dog who would have lived to be 15 like Linus but it was not to be. Even Toby with a life of allergies and perianal fistulas lived to be 11. ....

But I can say I never had a dog who loved living life as much as Grim. Until the end, that tail was always wagging a mile a minute and he was always carrying around a toy on the off chance I would play with him...and he was a friend to anyone who would play with him.


----------



## doggiedad

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Verivus

So sorry for your loss Nancy. At least now Grim is pain-free and playing with the others at the bridge. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sheps4life

GRIM such a handsome boy and so well loved 

RIP Grim


----------



## barnyard

I am so sorry for the loss of your special boy.


----------



## Sunflowers

I am so sorry, Nancy.


----------



## Jag

Nancy, how are you holding up? I'm hoping that each day gets a little easier for you.


----------



## NancyJ

Doing ok. Beau keeps me busy and that helps. First time in ten years we have had a one dog house (and that lasted for 3 months) but that is ok........ no plans for another until he is 5 or 6. Of course investing all that time in him will make THAT bond even stronger, eh? Well that's a good thing. The joy is worth the pain.

It has been a bit hard to focus on work though. I have an understanding boss. Only crying ocassionally now. Can't TALK about it on the phone yet but I can type without tearing up. Grim is the 8th dog we have seen cross the bridge, starting with Waggles who was my childhood friend and sopped up many a teenage tear, and Linus who patiently stood there as my youngest daughter, now 26, pulled up to him and learned to walk........they are all special in their own way.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Jag

My heart just aches for you. I'm glad you're hanging in there. They have such a way of making you fall so deeply in love with them. Yes, the joy is worth the pain. I'm glad to hear that Beau is keeping you busy. You seem like a strong woman, even though it's a lot to get through. My thoughts continue to be with you.


----------



## DinoBlue

I am so sorry for your loss.

Free dog Grim


----------



## Beau

Nancy, I am so sorry for your loss.

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband.

RIP Grim.


----------



## RocketDog

jocoyn said:


> Doing ok. Beau keeps me busy and that helps. First time in ten years we have had a one dog house (and that lasted for 3 months) but that is ok........ no plans for another until he is 5 or 6. Of course investing all that time in him will make THAT bond even stronger, eh? Well that's a good thing. The joy is worth the pain.
> 
> It has been a bit hard to focus on work though. I have an understanding boss. Only crying ocassionally now. Can't TALK about it on the phone yet but I can type without tearing up. Grim is the 8th dog we have seen cross the bridge, starting with Waggles who was my childhood friend and sopped up many a teenage tear, and Linus who patiently stood there as my youngest daughter, now 26, pulled up to him and learned to walk........they are all special in their own way.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


It is so nice to have a boss like that. When I put my first "very own dog" (that I got at 21) to sleep, I was working in a Mexican restaurant as the server in the cantina. They had never ever had dogs, not even growing up (husband and wife owners). They did not understand my grief at losing my dog, but since I put him to sleep on a Friday, she did not question me asking for those two nights off. It meant so much to me. I mean, as a server in a drinking area, you have to be happy, and there was no way. The fact that she totally understood I needed that, even though she couldn't even comprehend my devotion to a dog, showed me that they really cared about their employees. We are still friends to this day, 11 years later. 

I hope Time is working it's slow and imperceptible magic on your grief.


----------



## natalie559

Aww, Nancy, I am so sorry about the loss of Grim. You fought a good fight and he knew love and comfort b/c of you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fuzzybunny

RIP Grim. Very sorry for your loss


----------



## suden

RIP Grim

Vikki


----------



## Powell

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gilly1331

So sorry to hear about grim heading to the bridge. He's running strong now!


----------



## myshepharley

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP precious boy.....


----------



## Wetdog

Nancy----I'm sorry for your loss of Grim.................I remember you well.

Grim is waiting for you..........and he's probably playing with Dixie and Riga while he waits.

We'll see them all again one day.


----------



## arycrest

:rose: I'm so sorry to hear your lost the beautiful Grim. My sympthy to you and all who admired and loved him. 

Love the picture, he was a beautiful boy. :hugs:

:rip: Rest in Peace Grim, may you run free at the Bridge!


----------



## dogsnkiddos

I have been way from the board for while... and so sorry to come back to such sad news. I am so sorry for your loss. cancer sucks.


----------



## lorihd

so very sorry to hear about grim, so hard to say goodbye to the ones you love.


----------



## Dejavu

I'm so so very sorry for your loss. He was well loved and lived a wonderful life with you. 

Many hugs for you!!


----------

